# 585 front der. question



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

Can someone tell me why the Look website lists the following spec for a 585 frame:

Front Derailleur:
Braze-on
31.8 mm

Which is it? I've done a search here and found a response that indicated it was a 31.8 clamp-on, but why does the website say braze-on? Sorry for what is probably a stupid question, but thanks very much in advance.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

The seat tube is 31.8 (most just say 32mm), but there is no braze-on mount. You can see that from the pictures. FWIW, I prefer to use a clamp-on adapter with a braze-on FD. The adaptor can stay with the frame and you can transfer the braze-on FD to any frame.


----------

